# Encourage Hair Growth



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

My girlfriend keeps asking me if anything is available to encourage hair-growth, this isn't really my area of expertise and as far as i know other than HGH (which is out of her price range) theres not much available.. Does anyone else know or tried anything that may be of interest?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

girls with hairy backs aint a good look mate, tell her that, vitamin e, b6 , b12 will all help hair and scalp health


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Biotin


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

testosterone:lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> testosterone:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Conscript said:


>


how the fcuk have you got my wifes pic :blink:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ewen said:


> how the fcuk have you got my wifes pic :blink:


She's been posting for "double bi" posing techniques in her thread, needs a little work imo :lol:

Only messing GT!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Conscript said:


> She's been posting for "double bi" posing techniques in her thread, needs a little work imo :lol:
> 
> Only messing GT!


shes a little monkey


----------



## AFX (Oct 19, 2010)

taurine the best.


----------

